# Rapido Realismo Kali



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2007)

[yt]ttvprtTfxcI[/yt]


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 12, 2007)

Good vid. 
The only thing scarier than Filipino fists is Filipino blades.

Or Nuclear War.


Or Carnies. 

You know, Carnival Folk. Smell of cabbage. Small hands...


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought fists lead to broken knuckles in FMA. Snarf.  Good stuff.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2007)

Good clip!


----------

